# Uncoordinated people



## L

Is there a way that people who are uncoordinated can work to become as coordinated as people that are naturally coordinated? Can you just force your way through it until your body just gets better naturally or is there specific things you can do? I've been Googling this for like 20 minutes and I keep coming up with things like "head injury can result in lack of coordination".


----------



## QrivaN

Yeah, it's more or less just "practice makes perfect" I think. I was extremely uncoordinated until I decided that I was gonna try to not be so uncoordinated. Then, I focused really hard whenever I did something that required at least an ordinary amount of coordination, putting in effort to not mess up. After a while, I found that I didn't have to concentrate as hard. Now I don't have to concentrate at all (though I do still trip up or make weird mistakes). So all I can say is "concentration".


----------



## kareem

I think it's more or less like driving. Unless there is a damage in the cerebellum, anybody can move perfectly.


----------



## Death Persuades

Neural plasticity.


----------



## telepariah

At a party in a park with the local Japanese community somebody brought a basketball. I was shooting hoops with some of the kiddos and several people remarked to my wife, "Your husband has really good form." A couple of minutes later, they added, "... but the ball never goes in the basket!"

I seem to have practiced enough to make it look good, but not enough to get the ball in the hoop. Foot to eye is pretty good but hand to eye? Can't pretend. I suck.


----------



## Fear Itself

Yeah I'm uncoordinated for life. There's no stopping it that I know of, but if you find a cure for clumsiness please, do share.


----------



## milti

I won't pretend to have neurological damage (lol, I really don't) but I am really clumsy. I trip over myself, drop things, and I really can't drive for nuts. Lately, my right arm and leg have been feeling especially clumsy and "rubbery" and I'm dropping pencils when I try to write with them. I'm also not able to use keys with my right hand now, I'm using my left hand to turn keys and turn knobs, even though I've been right handed all my life. 

I don't know why but I am pretty sure it's nothing serious. It's mostly laziness and lack of muscle, I think. 

I just try to do one thing at a time and try to slow down and not zoom off into the distance without noticing things around me. It takes quite a bit of effort for me to concentrate on fine motor skills, although even my gross motor skills are usually wildly unpredictable. Taking dance classes will force you to slow down, concentrate, and move your body the way you want to. Also, simple exercises/drills. In school we had march-past practice and drill every morning and that really helped me (even though I hated it, I see its value now.)


----------



## Subtle Murder

I used to be really clumsy when I was a little. I would walk past a cupboard full of pots and pans, and they would just fall out (I didn't even have to be near them at the time, is how clumsy I was ). The one thing that has helped me to gain a little more coordination is to "perform" things. If I need to reach something up high and have to stand on tip toe, I will "perform" that action (kind of like a ballet dancer). I mean, you don't have to be over-the-top about it. But performing just makes you more conscious of what you're doing, and how your body is moving etc.  Hope that makes sense.


----------



## Phantomhive

La Petite Sirène said:


> I used to be really clumsy when I was a little. I would walk past a cupboard full of pots and pans, and they would just fall out (I didn't even have to be near them at the time, is how clumsy I was ). The one thing that has helped me to gain a little more coordination is to "perform" things. If I need to reach something up high and have to stand on tip toe, I will "perform" that action (kind of like a ballet dancer). I mean, you don't have to be over-the-top about it. But performing just makes you more conscious of what you're doing, and how your body is moving etc.  Hope that makes sense.



That is a great idea. I already kind of do that but now I will do it even more consciously!


----------



## unINFalliPle

I am clumsy. I am uncoordinated. I always have a bruise, cut, or burn on me. Like now, I have a burn mark on my arm because, while wearing oven gloves, the top of my arm hit the top of the oven. I am fed up of these things happening to me. I tried a dancing class that my mom and aunt go to, and I was glad to see that I wasn't the only one uncoordinated there. If anything, I can say it runs in the family XD and it makes life more interesting. It makes me more alive. Yes. I burned myself. That is experience. Am I a dumb ass? Maybe. Do I have to be more careful and aware? Sure. I'm really good with balance. I focus on a spot and I'm able to make it work for me. Some people are super organized and coordinated, they have it all together. I don't know if they put more thought into what they do, it just seems to come easier to them. But, accidents do happen. 

@ *telepariah* that's funny. I seem to have a weird way of playing but manage to get the ball in, at times. I had some kids watching me and my ex and a little boy was cheering me on. Haha, it was great.


----------



## android654

QrivaN said:


> Yeah, it's more or less just "practice makes perfect" I think. I was extremely uncoordinated until I decided that I was gonna try to not be so uncoordinated. Then, I focused really hard whenever I did something that required at least an ordinary amount of coordination, putting in effort to not mess up. After a while, I found that I didn't have to concentrate as hard. Now I don't have to concentrate at all (though I do still trip up or make weird mistakes). So all I can say is "concentration".




Pretty much. Before I started working out I couldn't catch a ball without getting smacked in the face, jump rope without tripping or run without feeling like my leg were all over the place. Years later and now I do handstands with ease which would've been impossible years ago due to my poor sense of equilibrium.


----------



## Iron Sabbath

Uncordination can be caused by dyspraxia. Dyspraxia basically means the brain has trouble organizing and planning movements and brain messages not transmitting properly. Or just naturally uncorrdinated. So if your like me and you were always slow at learning movements in sports or things in general then you might have dyspraxia

Or maybe Im just an idiot :laughing:


----------

